# Grilled Cevapcici - Serbian Sausage



## Smokey Lew (Jul 25, 2010)

My wife is Serbian and one of the favorite dishes you see served in Serbia is Cevapcici. In Serbia they are served in restaurants and local bars, grilled on home barbecues and served by street vendors. It's kind of like the American hot dog but with a lot of flavor and served on a bed of raw onions instead of a bun. 

Pronounced: "CHEV-ahp-chee-chee", it's the Croatian-Serbian word for "casing-less sausages" and it's made with beef, pork, lamb, garlic and onion. 

Here's the ingredients I used for mine:

1 lb. ground 85/15 beef
1/2 lb. ground pork
1/2 lb. ground lamb
1 tsp. paprika
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 tsp. black pepper
2 tsp. kosher salt
4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 tsp. baking soda (plumps up the sausages during grilling)

Mix meat and spices thoroughly and roll into small 1/2" to 3/4" x 2" sausages. After rolling, allow the Cevapcici to firm up in the fridge a couple of hours before grilling.

I also served the Cevapcici with Serbian potato salad which has an oil-and-vinegar dressing instead of mayonnaise or sour cream. It has a nice light taste with a slight tang that lends itself well to the meat combination of the Cevapcici.

We also had a simple iceberg lettuce salad with Bob's Blue Cheese dressing.

This is really great summertime grilling food!!!














Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 25, 2010)

Interesting dish. It looks great, I'd sure like to give it a try.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh man I could hammer down a bunch of those bad boys.


----------



## Justaguy (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think I can say it right, but it looks tasty.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Real nice Lew! We have a neighbor of Serbian decent that treated my family with that a few weeks ago. Unlike anything I've tasted off the grill!


----------



## 3 Olives (Jul 25, 2010)

WOW - that's all I can say.


----------



## 3 Olives (Jul 25, 2010)

1 more thing - I'm going to make those!


----------



## TimBear (Jul 27, 2010)

Lew,
These look great, I am going to give these a try this week while I'm on vacation.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 27, 2010)

Lew is deffinatly back. Thanks for sharing. Looks great!


----------



## Shores (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 1, 2010)

Another great looking dish Lew ... You-da-man!


----------

